# MyBook 2tb externe Festplatte ausbauen und intern nutzen????



## tks (12. April 2014)

guten abend,

Nach langer suche im Inet und der Suchfunktion im PCGH, bräuchste ich eure Hilfe.
Ich wollte fragen ob es möglich wäre, meine NOCH funktionierende My Book Essential 2TB 3.0 (Western Digital My Book Essential 2TB, USB 3.0 (WDBACW0020HBK-EESN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Festplatte intern einzubauen.
Es wurde ende Dezember 2013 wegen defektes der Speicherblöcke ausgetauscht (laut der Hotline-Dame ein Serienproblem bei vielen geräten) über die Garanti (nur 7 tage restgaranti vorhanden).
Da der Festplattenbus S-ATA sein soll könnte es gehen, aber könnte irgendetwas dabei schiefgehen????? Da die Daten quasi unersetzbar sind. Ich könnte ein großteil auf meine Interne 2tb+256ssd rüberschieben wenns sein muss.
Ich erhoffe mir die Sache mit Speicherblöcken problem dadurch unterbinden kann.

mfg tks


----------



## Saguya (12. April 2014)

Sollte eig. keine probs geben. habe letztens meine Seagate externe, auch eingebaut und bisher läuft sie oh. probleme.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2014)

Prinzipiell ist der Ausbau aus dem externen Gehäuse und der Einbau in einen PC überhaupt kein Problem, die Datenträger die in solche Gehäuse eingebaut werden sind die selben wie es sie im Handel zu kaufen gibt.
Manche Hersteller machen es einem aber so schwer wie möglich sie aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen, zb durch versteckte Schrauben oder andere Schließmechanismen, aber meistens sind die Gehäuse leicht zu öffnen.

Was das Problem mit den defekten Speicherblöcken betrifft, dies betrifft die HDD (Festplatte), ein Einbau in einen PC würde dieses Problem nicht beseitigen.


----------



## RealMadnex (12. April 2014)

@tks
Bevor du irgendetwas mit dieser Platte anstellst, solltest du auf jeden Fall die Daten sichern. Gerade weil du geschrieben hast, dass die Daten für dich quasi unersetzlich sind und aufgrund dessen man davon ausgehen kann, dass sie gerade nur auf diesem Laufwerk gespeichert sind. Das ist grob fahrlässig! Man benötigt immer Datensicherung.

Ansonsten fallen mir zwei mögliche Problemquellen ein, wenn du die Platte ausbaust und intern anschließt.

Zum Einen könnte die eventuell vorhandene Hardware-Verschlüsselung (bei manchen externen WD Festplatten ist das ein Standard-Feature) dafür sorgen, dass du dann auf die Daten keinen Zugriff mehr hast. Zum Anderen könnte eine eventuelle 4k-Sektor-Emulation für dasselbe Ergebnis sorgen.

Letzteres kannst du unter Windows mit dem Konsolen-Befehl *wmic diskdrive get bytespersector,model* prüfen. Wird für die externe Festplatte *4096* angezeigt, ist so eine Emulation aktiv und du kannst die Platte nicht einfach ausbauen und intern anschließen. Wird *512* angezeigt, ist alles in Ordnung.

Bezüglich Hardware-Verschlüsselung. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es standardmäßig aktiv ist oder, ob man es manuell (z.B. über die SmartWare-Software) aktivieren muss, sofern deine externe Platte dieses Feature hat.



			
				tks schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erhoffe mir die Sache mit Speicherblöcken problem dadurch unterbinden kann.


Wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## tks (12. April 2014)

habe ich jetzt gemacht und konsole sagt ist 512,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stelle mir vor, dass es dadurch passiert das man den strom abtrennt verbindet trennt verbindet und ab und zu ohne sicheres entfernen gibt den letzten rest! Bei internen Festplatten hatte ich diese Probleme nicht gehabt also ist das mein Verdacht.
Ich möchte so vorgehen:
1. Alles verschieben auf andere Festplatten
2.Formatieren
3.Einbauen und Einrichten

ist das zu empehlen oder anders machen??
mfg tks


----------



## Nils_93 (15. April 2014)

Hole die Daten runter und nutze die Platte nicht mehr, ist besser so, glaube mir. Denn früher oder später wird sie ausfallen und deine Daten Sind weg. Außerdem| was kostet eine neue HDD.... ?! Am besten kaufst dn dir eine Hitachi, die fallen am seltensten aus. Oder aber wieder eine VVD.


----------

